# DIY: AWE or Neuspeed Turbo Outlet Pipe



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jack up passenger side of car & put on jack stand

Remove wheel









Remove wheel liner Torx screws:









Remove some of the underbelly pan Torx screws:









Pull out the lower fender liner insert.

Here is your stock turbo outlet (pancake) pipe:









Use a flathead screwdriver to pull on the metal spring clip....pull it all the way & it'll stop and hold itself open. Pull out the stock intercooler pipe:









Loosen the 2 Torx screws holding the pipe to the engine block

Use a flathead screwdriver to pull on the metal spring clip on the turbo....pull it all the way & it'll stop and hold itself open. Then pull out the stock pipe from the turbo:
You can see the Diverter Valve (DV) in this pic as well....









Stock pipe versus AWE pipe:

















Stock pipe versus Neuspeed pipe:

























Stock turbo outlet:









Transfer the stock rubber hose and the screws/rubber grommets to the AWE pipe.

Line up the tabs of the hose coupler with the notches of the turbo outlet & slide the coupler back into the turbo and click the spring clip in.

Tighten down the Torx screws to the engine block.

Reconnect the stock intercooler pipe to the turbo outlet pipe & lock the clip back in.

Tighten the clamp onto the turbo outlet pipe.

Result:









Reinstall the liner & underbelly pan screws.
Put the wheel back on, etc.


AWE's instructions:
http://www.awe-tuning.com/media/pdf/AWE_20t_tsi_top_install.pdf

Neuspeed's instructions:
http://www.neuspeed.com/media/attachments/173_48.02.71.pdf


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks for the diy, dan is the man :thumbup:
 at oem pipe 
will add that to my to do list.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

It's a nice mod...but definitely something you'd wanna do AFTER you are tuned, IMO.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Im at giac stg 1right now. One local guy selling this pipe any input of the difference that it makes vs. Stock one?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Getting mine delivered tomorrow. If the install is as easy as it seems here maybe I can let you know before the weekend my perception as a first time install. It is getting much hotter out so it may not be ideal for testing but it should still show improvement over pancake pipe.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

what is the difference between these: 

http://www.neuspeed.com/115/0/0/1615/480268-hi-flo-air-charge-pipe-eliminates-oe-sound-amplifer.html 

http://www.neuspeed.com/115/0/0/1619/480271-hi-flo-turbo-discharge-conversion-tsi.html


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

The difference is that TOP (or neuspeed calls turbo discharge conversion) is between Turbo and Intercooler, the air charge pipe sits between intercooler and throttle body. 

Stock TOP seems to be the pancake shape and more restrictive. I am not certain as to any benefit from air charge pipe. On board if anyone can share.


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice work and information!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

S WORD said:


> The difference is that TOP (or neuspeed calls turbo discharge conversion) is between Turbo and Intercooler, the air charge pipe sits between intercooler and throttle body.
> 
> Stock TOP seems to be the pancake shape and more restrictive. I am not certain as to any benefit from air charge pipe. On board if anyone can share.


 Correct! 

BUT the stock air charge pipe is restrictive though too. 
Adding the Neuspeed version just keeps all your plumbing/piping consistent (the same diameter) from the turbo all the way to the throttle body. 

It goes Turbo, turbo outlet pipe, intercooler hose, intercooler, intercooler hose, air charge pipe, & then the throttle body. 

So if you change out the turbo outlet pipe & the air charge pipe....ALL the plumbing will be the same size/larger and flow better 

Here is a comparison of the stock air charge pipe & the Neuspeed (I had it on my MK5 GTI)....the middle pipe would be the CC's stock air charge pipe....ignore the last pipe on the right (it's a stock GTI "noise pipe")


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> It's a nice mod...but definitely something you'd wanna do AFTER you are tuned, IMO.


 In lamens, what is this pipe exactly for. I see a lot of stock guys are putting it on for the pure fact of cabin turbo noise. I was thinking of getting one since i deicided on not doing an exhaust and thought about turning up the pshhhhhhhh wsshhhh sound in the cabin. I plan to do stage 1 down the road.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> In lamens, what is this pipe exactly for. I see a lot of stock guys are putting it on for the pure fact of cabin turbo noise. I was thinking of getting one since i deicided on not doing an exhaust and thought about turning up the pshhhhhhhh wsshhhh sound in the cabin. I plan to do stage 1 down the road.


 This is not gonna give you a "pshhhhh wsshhhhh" sound 

It's a performance part for when you are tuned/pushing more boost 

If you want noise...this is EXACTLY what you want: 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Turbocharger/Blow_Off_Valve/ES1832412/


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> This is not gonna give you a "pshhhhh wsshhhhh" sound
> 
> It's a performance part for when you are tuned/pushing more boost
> 
> ...


 Yeah, not that thing again. But thank you. I will most likely stick to cosmetic mods before I do any go-fast since every bolt on is worthless until your tuned I am learning.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> Yeah, not that thing again. But thank you. I will most likely stick to cosmetic mods before I do any go-fast since every bolt on is worthless until your tuned I am learning.


 Not really true....i had an intake and full turbo back on stock tune and the car felt alot better then stock....a tune just pulls it all together and makes it even faster


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Not really true....i had an intake and full turbo back on stock tune and the car felt alot better then stock....a tune just pulls it all together and makes it even faster


 I agree with ...I was just being sarcastic...basically everyone wants to say intakes and pretty much every other bolt on is pointless until a chip.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

volkscedes said:


> I agree with ...I was just being sarcastic...basically everyone wants to say intakes and pretty much every other bolt on is pointless until a chip.


 Yea no....i mean it is the best bang for ur buck but if u dont have $700 to get tuned then piecing everything together in preparation for a tune is still fun and yields gains


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea no....i mean it is the best bang for ur buck but if u dont have $700 to get tuned then piecing everything together in preparation for a tune is still fun and yields gains


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> I agree with ...I was just being sarcastic...basically everyone wants to say intakes and pretty much every other bolt on is pointless until a chip.


 I have an intake and downpipe without a tune and there's a noticeable difference in how my car drives. It also helped me decide to go straight to stage 2 this summer when the deals/ specials are going. Also, it helps to satiate you adding piece by piece, because you get to really notice any changes/ differences in how your car responds.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

munnarg said:


> I have an intake and downpipe without a tune and there's a noticeable difference in how my car drives. It also helped me decide to go straight to stage 2 this summer when the deals/ specials are going. Also, it helps to satiate you adding piece by piece, because you get to really notice any changes/ differences in how your car responds.


 Exactly, i wish people realized that but all flashed guys like to bully u and say get a tune first and its pointless to do it in reverse order otherwise.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> Exactly, i wish people realized that but all flashed guys like to bully u and say get a tune first and its pointless to do it in reverse order otherwise.


 Nobody said that 

A downpipe alone is a GREAT power adder. 
_The stock downpipe is the biggest restriction on the car_ 

But to get the MOST gains, and also get rid of the CEL, a tune goes good with it 

Intake gains are minimal on the stock tune though. 
But when you're tuned & pushing more boost....you'll want more air going in....so that's why it makes sense to get an intake after a tune. 

You can buy the intake before the tune though....doesn't matter. But you'll just get more noise from it more than extra power


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nobody said that
> 
> A downpipe alone is a GREAT power adder.
> 
> But to get the MOST gains, and also get rid of the CEL, a tune goes good with it


 Never said you did or anyone in this thread,ive seen it before in general. No biggy. I just need to decide on cosmetics, or go-fast parts first. AFTER, being told by a reputable shop that its a pain in the ass to put coils on a CC and the detail he went into about it made me stray away from wanting to do that so now im back to be indecisive again.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> Never said you did or anyone in this thread,ive seen it before in general. No biggy. I just need to decide on cosmetics, or go-fast parts first. AFTER, being told by a reputable shop that its a pain in the ass to put coils on a CC and the detail he went into about it made me stray away from wanting to do that so now im back to be indecisive again.


 It's *NOT* hard to put coils on a CC 

It's the same suspension as a B6 Passat/MK5/MK6, etc. 

Come up to Michigan....$100 & I'll install them for you


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> It's *NOT* hard to put coils on a CC
> 
> It's the same suspension as a B6 Passat/MK5/MK6, etc.
> 
> Come up to Michigan....$100 & I'll install them for you


 Ahhh, i hate you, haha...I was priced at 200 for install but the tech scared the living sh*t out of me by the way he spoke about the installation, what needs to be done and that i "probaly wont want to be there when they do it" ...Im not gonna lie, I am a worry wart..esp on my 1 week old CC , a car ive been wanting for years now andddddd, i also swore not to mess with it..with aftermarket stuff..its been 2 weeks now and ive been living on these forums debating on what im gonna sink money into for the car this weekend, haha..Damn , I wish you lived in Florida! 100 bucks and a piece of mind , sounds like u know ur stuff with these cars...I couldnt even put an aftermarket intake on if my life depended on it


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't be scared about the coil install. It's NOT bad at all, seriously. 

Look for a local guy down there to help you or even do the install for you. 
You don't even need to pull the axle bolts on this car. 

Intake is simple on this car too. 

Just look for someone local to help you....there's tons of CC guys in Florida :thumbup:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Don't be scared about the coil install. It's NOT bad at all, seriously.
> 
> Look for a local guy down there to help you or even do the install for you.
> You don't even need to pull the axle bolts on this car.
> ...


 Haha, good to know, good to know. I dont understand why a guy who does it for a living made it sound so horrible and told me that he will only lower it 2 inches from the stock height and then make me come back and pay 50 bucks to lower it more? LOL ...I met a guy on the forum locally who said he will do it for me...but im a littler weary about that..


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> Haha, good to know, good to know. I dont understand why a guy who does it for a living made it sound so horrible and told me that he will only lower it 2 inches from the stock height and then make me come back and pay 50 bucks to lower it more? LOL ...I met a guy on the forum locally who said he will do it for me...but im a littler weary about that..


 Well...you gotta let it all settle and then do a final tune to whatever height you want. So that's why he was trying to charge you the $50....for the time/labor 

As for someone helping you....if they've done the suspension before & have the right tools (ask these questions)....then give it a shot. 
Just make sure they know what they're doing 

I've helped a bunch of people on the forums myself


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Well...you gotta let it all settle and then do a final tune to whatever height you want. So that's why he was trying to charge you the $50....for the time/labor
> 
> As for someone helping you....if they've done the suspension before & have the right tools (ask these questions)....then give it a shot.
> Just make sure they know what they're doing
> ...


 Thanks man! If you dont mind, id like to stay in touch with you during the coilover process. I will shoot you a PM right now.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

well If anyone know this. but since I'm trying to decided awe or neuspeed, what is teh inner diameter on each pipe? 

I decided neuspeed for intake, but haven't decided on outlet pipe....


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Should be 3".


siili said:


> well If anyone know this. but since I'm trying to decided awe or neuspeed, what is teh inner diameter on each pipe?
> 
> I decided neuspeed for intake, but haven't decided on outlet pipe....


 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

ok thank you:thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

siili said:


> well If anyone know this. but since I'm trying to decided awe or neuspeed, what is teh inner diameter on each pipe?
> 
> I decided neuspeed for intake, but haven't decided on outlet pipe....


 I'd go with the Neuspeed because it eliminates the stock connector & the stock hose with a larger one. 

Because now you have a bigger outlet pipe with the AWE version, BUT now the stock connector is the bottleneck/restriction (because you reuse it with the AWE pipe). 
It's not an issue with the Neuspeed though because they supply you with a new (larger) connector 

Let the pics do the talking:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> I'd go with the Neuspeed because it eliminates the stock connector & the stock hose with a larger one.
> 
> Because now you have a bigger outlet pipe with the AWE version, BUT now the stock connector is the bottleneck/restriction (because you reuse it with the AWE pipe).
> It's not an issue with the Neuspeed though because they supply you with a new (larger) connector


 snobrdrdan, 

Thank you for that detail info. yep after the picture, neuspeed it is!. 
updating the list of things now.... 

neuspeed intake, then outlet pipe, then stage 1..... hopefully all done before summer ends..... 
since I still gotta finish sideskirt and front lip......


----------



## SEBASTIAN04 (Jul 14, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Jack up passenger side of car & put on jack stand
> 
> Remove wheel
> 
> ...


What is the part number for the neuspeed top without the sound tube for the golf r?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

SEBASTIAN04 said:


> What is the part number for the neuspeed top without the sound tube for the golf r?


Edit:

misread  driving n being on the phone dnt go well i guess  lol


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SEBASTIAN04 said:


> What is the part number for the neuspeed top without the sound tube for the golf r?


^^^
What he posted was wrong

To eliminate the OE noise pipe on the Golf R....you'll want this:
http://www.neuspeed.com/95/0/0/1613/480266-hi-flo-air-charge-pipe-eliminates-oe-sound-amplifer.html


----------

